# Ofo bikes...anyone ever hired one?



## Maz (15 Feb 2018)

One of these as in Sheffield. 
Anyone ever hired one? Worth it? Easy ride?


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2018)

The thread you require is https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dockless-bike-scheme-comes-to-town.226011/


----------



## simongt (16 Feb 2018)

Nope, but they are very popular in Norwich. See them 'everywhere', both ridden & abandoned.


----------

